# "Der Contest"



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Vorneweg:Ja,es gab schon mal einen ähnlichen Thread,übersichtlicher wirds aber,wenn ich hier einen neuen eröffne

SCHAUT AUF DIE LETZTE SEITE,DORT IST DAS NEUESTE SPIEL!
*"Der Contest"*
Worum geht es hier?
Weiter unten in diesem Post habe ich ein Spiel verlinkt.Genau dieses Spiel sollte jeder,der mitmachen möchte,bis morgen spielen und versuchen,auf angegebene Weise am besten zu spielen (z.b. Die meisten Punkte haben,am schnellsten sein,etc.).Als Beweis für euren Skill werden _Screenshots_ angenommen.
Die Person,die am ende des Spieltages gewonnen hat,verlinkt das nächste Spiel.
Es steht euch natürlich frei über das Spiel zu reden,nur,ob ihr euren Gegnern eure Taktit verraten möchtet,ist euch überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit klar? (Bei Problemen reicht eine Pm an mich)
Das erste Spiel wurde schon im alten Thread gespielt.Ein klassisches Towerdefense.
*
*


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

So,ich eröffne das Spiel gleich mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lvl 61...nicht schlecht,geht aber noch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit:Lol Kronas,1lvl Unterschied nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: chopi ich hasse dich >.<
edit2: hab aber mehr punkte oO


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe niemand hat Lust NOCH länger daran zu sitzen... Hat schon Ewigkeiten gedauert und war öde T_T
Hab meine Kanonen wegeditiert, damit niemand meine Taktik kopieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lvl zählt...


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lvl zählt...



Aaah fuck... Ich guck ma ob ich das ganze Foto noch hab

EDIT: Mist, habs überspeichert... Naja, nochmal tu ich's mir nicht an. Nur soviel sei gesagt, ich war weiter als ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT2: Hab mir nochmal den Thread von vorhin angesehen... Das mit dem Level wurde im Nachhinein reineditiert... ô.o


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Aaah fuck... Ich guck ma ob ich das ganze Foto noch hab
> 
> EDIT: Mist, habs überspeichert... Naja, nochmal tu ich's mir nicht an. Nur soviel sei gesagt, ich war weiter als ihr
> 
> ...


niemals nur 4 mal soviele punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Ich habs in der ersten Minute noch umgeändert,da es mir als sinnvoller erschien,da hat den Thread noch keiner gesehn. (Und nein,ich habs auch nicht erst dann editiert,als ich gesehen hab,das es mir gegen Kronas den Sieg bringt.)
Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür,es wieder umzuändern,aber wenn du darauf bestehst,mach ichs von mir aus.
Btw,eben schon bei lv 55 verkackt,deshalb hier kein Bild >_>


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Ich hatte es schon gesehn, dass du gegen Kronas damit gewinnen wolltest meinte ich auch garnicht, ich hab halt aufgrunddessen bei meinem Resultat nur die Punkte gepostet.
Aber egal, du brauchst es nicht ändern... Mich hat eben der Ehrgeiz gepackt und ich musste nochmal spielen. Bild wird jetzt hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Da isses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: @Kronas - gewusst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vllt schaffts ja trotzdem noch wer... Ich würd sagen wir sollten einfach die angekündigte Zeit abwarten. Es gibt immer einen größeren Fisch.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon gesehn, dass du gegen Kronas damit gewinnen wolltest meinte ich auch garnicht, ich hab halt aufgrunddessen bei meinem Resultat nur die Punkte gepostet.
> Aber egal, du brauchst es nicht ändern... Mich hat eben der Ehrgeiz gepackt und ich musste nochmal spielen. Bild wird jetzt hochgeladen
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke, ab hier können wir aufhören, 94 ist echt hart, noch nie sowas gesehen oO


----------



## simion (25. April 2009)

Das Spiel ist aber langweilig es gibt Tower Defense Spiele die sind 10 Mal so gut!


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Okay, falls mich bis 18:26 niemand mehr schlägt, hier das neue Spiel:

>Zombiegrinder60000<

Ihr seid ein fetter Mann mit Glatze und Schrotflinte und rennt zu den malerischen Klängen ausgewählter Grindcore und Deathmetalbands durch eine Stadt, die von Zombies überrannt wurde. Ihr müsst Feuern/Zombies ausweichen, oder letztere erschießen. Munition hängt an vielen Stellen der Levels in der Luft und kann durch dagegenspringen eingesammelt werden. Die Geschwindigkeit des spieles hängt von der momentanen Geschwindigkeit des aktuellen Liedes ab. (von Zeitlupe bis Epilepsie-geschwindigkeit)
Punktestand zählt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. April 2009)

Bleibt ständig hängen ...


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Mhm bei mir gibts keine Probleme...
hier mal zur Sicherheit noch nen alternativer link, aber ich denke nicht, dass des bei solchen Problemen hilft.

>x<


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Es ist wirklich ein sehr schlechtes Ergebnis,aber ich wollte mal eine Art Messwert reinstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich wette,Night schafft locker über 10 Min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

10min waren es nicht. Und es ist schlagbar^^
Meine Augen tun jetzt allerdings weh und ich hab Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Punkte zählen wie gesagt - nicht Zeit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

night du profi :x


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

So gewinnt ja immer der Gleiche...


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Ich glaub bei der Ehrgeizlage im Forum, kann man den Thread in die Tonne treten O:


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Ich übe ja... Aber mein Rekord liegt bei 41k


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Leider kann ich durch unsere super neue Anti Virus Software das ganze Zeug nicht mehr spielen und am Abend ist es immer so eine Frage wegen der Motivation.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2009)

Ich würds ja gern spielen... aber bei mir kommen einfach keine Zombies. Auch nach ner Viertelstunde nicht. Der Typ rennt munter durch und ich kann hüpfen, schiessen etc. aber es kommen einfach keine Gegner : /


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Mhm komisch... Naja der Contest is ja jetzt wieder vorbei. Ich geb mal FFA was das Spiel suchen anbetrifft. Ich hoffe der Thread hier kommt noch n bissl in Fahrt, Potential hat er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. April 2009)

Wenn keiner ein Spiel vorschlägt, stell ich das nächste Spiel

The World hardest Game:
http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html

Also erstmal zählt das Level, dannach Tode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Spaß beim sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alter Lachs, das Spiel ist frustrierend...


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2009)

Das Spiel macht mich wahnsinnig Oo
Ich komm einfach nicht über Lvl 2 O_o
Vielleicht liegts aber auch an der Müdigkeit, morgen versuch ichs mal ernsthaft ^^


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. April 2009)

Ein bisschen Fingerfertigkeit braucht man schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

lvl 8 ist krank


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

lol

bei lvl 9 wir mir nu schon vom zusehen schlecht  ^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ich habs bei lvl 1 wieder ausgemacht ^^
da werd ich total affig bei ^^


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> ich habs bei lvl 1 wieder ausgemacht ^^
> da werd ich total affig bei ^^



Es wird erst richtig schlimm, wenn man total übermüdet ist und alle Lichter aus sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Qonix schrieb:


> lol
> 
> bei lvl 9 wir mir nu schon vom zusehen schlecht  ^^



Da gibts aber auch einen einfachen Trick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

bin schon bei 10


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

mehr ist nicht drinn

ich bin mit 18X Toden angekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Blöd, dass die angekommenen Tode nicht zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaub niemand hat genug Nerven um bis lvl 10 zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Wollte damit nur sagen das ich 50 Versuche gebraucht habe und noch nicht mal in der Hälfte war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So - gut dass mir noch eingefallen ist nen screen zu machen, bevor ich mehr Tode hab als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War schon 3 Felder vom Ziel entfernt... T_T Ich pack das noch!

EDIT: FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU der LETZTE blaue Punkt hat mich getötet!!!

EDIT2: FRISS DAS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lvl 15 momentan... hehe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war dann selbst für mich Sense...


----------



## simion (28. April 2009)

Ok poste schonmal das nächste Spiel weiter kommt eh keiner mehr^^ Ich hab aufgehört nachdem ich in Level 10 200 mal gestorben bin^^


----------



## xXElfaronXx (28. April 2009)

24 Stunden sind um, Nightfalls hat gewonnen und muss somit das nächste Spiel posten ^^


----------



## Klunker (28. April 2009)

ich habs noch nicht mal geschafft, dass spiel zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

FFA was das Spiel raussuchen angeht... Ich hab rumgesucht aber nur Bockmist an Spielen gefunden. Überrascht mich.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Spiel
Habe ich vorher zufällig gefunden.
Das Level zählt.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

Mit nur 24 Toden bis lvl 10. Das soll aml einer nachmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Oh man ich war gerade bei Level 24 und jetzt habe ich es unabsichtlich beendet. -.-


----------



## xXElfaronXx (29. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mit nur 24 Toden bis lvl 10. Das soll aml einer nachmachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach nochmal ein bisschen weiter und poste noch mal (hatte schonmal alle 30 durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dannach wird Skatero's Spiel getestet ^^

p.s. hatte keine Lust das Bild zu schneiden


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt, Aaron hat mich zwar überboten, aber ich habs trotzdem geschafft unter 24 leben Verlust bis lvl 10 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

Hier mal ein neuer Rekord




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Wir spielen jetzt aber ein anderes Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. April 2009)

Könnt ihr morgen nicht mal nen Shooter oder sowas machen? Dann ziehe ich euch alle ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Jaja das kommt schon. Wollte eigentlich ein anderes gleichnamiges Spiel nehmen, aber dann bin ich auf dieses Spiel gestossen.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Das normale Boxhead find ich auch besser als dieses hier...^^ Beim neuen hatte ich schon bei dem "Rad" Level keinen Bock mehr weiterzumachen... O:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Hmm, da hörts bei mir auf ... kp wie man das machen soll ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (29. April 2009)

tjo scheint nur 30 level zu geben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ über mir :

Du musst den rechten Stapel umkippen und dann über die Lava schieben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Du musst den rechten Stapel umkippen und dann über die Lava schieben.



Ja so weit war ich auch schon. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die oberen Quadrate benutzen muss, um zum Diamanten zu kommen.

EDIT:  Muha, geschafft.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Hmm an das habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Schon ein neues Spiel?


----------



## Geoff23 (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den obersten schmeißt du runter und den anderen schiebst du links an den Rand. Dann kannst du raufspringen. So habs zumindest ich gemacht, viell. gibts ne elegantere Methode.


Edith: Ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith2: ka wegen neuem Spiel , falls ich gewonnen hab dann ist ffa


----------



## simion (29. April 2009)

Neues Spiel:
http://www.funny-games.biz/boxhead-zombie-wars.html
Ziel: Höchste Punktzahl!
Edit: Schwierigkeit egal


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Okay von jetzt an 24 Stunden!
Habe übrigens auch alle 30 Level geschafft.
Welche Schwierigkeitsstufe?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Habs nu auch geschafft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. April 2009)

Schwierigkeit ist egal!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Neues Spiel:
> http://www.funny-games.biz/boxhead-zombie-wars.html
> Ziel: Höchste Punktzahl!
> Edit: Schwierigkeit egal



Wie ich sone Spiele hasse ...


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Okay.
Schreibt bitte dann euren Namen unter den Highsocre.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich viel, aber hatte keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Mein Rekord liegt zur Zeit noch bei 3 *** ***.


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Hm,ich aktualisier später mal die Gewinner...
Ich wollte euch noch an eins errinern:
Bitte nehmt keine Spiele,wo es ein paar level gibt und sagt,es zählt das höchste Level,denn irgendwann haben alle das Spiel durch und sense.
Ich bitte euch,nehmt Spiele mit Punkten,Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. April 2009)

Neues Spiel Winterbells

man kann es nicht durchspielen und macht massig fun


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

wie oft kommen denn hier neue spiele??? o.O

alle 2 std??? häh???


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geilstes Spiel bisher.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Dreifachpost Oo


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gebiet darf man doch freiwählen oder?



> Neues Spiel Winterbells
> 
> man kann es nicht durchspielen und macht massig fun



Lies doch bitte den 1. Post nochmal.



> wie oft kommen denn hier neue spiele??? o.O
> 
> alle 2 std??? häh???



Nein alle 24 Stunden.

Also ignoriert den Post von Hirsi325 einfach.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Komisch - bei 14256500 Punkten kommt einfach kein neues Level mehr... O.o Wie bist du auf 387325600 gekommen? ô.o

EDIT: Lol, jetzt weiß ich wie du's gemacht hast...


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Eigentlich sollten die Spiele von 18-18 gehn. Ist irgendjemand nicht damit einverstanden,dass Skatero hiermit gewinnt und ein neues Spiel posten darf?
Ps. Sollten in den nächsten 10 min keine Post kommen,die dagegen sprechen,dann poste doch bitte ein neues Game,Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

3731756800 Punkte für nichts, egal.
Ich weiss gerade nichts.
FFA


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

absolut krank (ach ja, die blauen bewegen sich rauf und runter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





noch schlimmer

die einen Punkte gehen rauf und runter und die 4 die man hier in der Mitte sieht fliegen einfach irgendwie rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

Hier seht ihr noch lvl 20.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So, fertig für Heute.


edit:

Jetzt leufts aber. Leider ist jetzt Feierarbend und ich muss weg. Hier sind noch 21 + 22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. April 2009)

Hab mich mal richtig reingehängt, will nachher aussuchen^^


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

ich dachte das spiel is schon lange vorbei???

ich versteh nur noch bahnhof hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Das Spiel ist auch schon lange vorbei, aber das hat so ne Faszination auf die Leute gehabt, dass sie immernoch spielen^^ Ich konnte auch nicht ruhen bis ich das Spiel durchhatte... Auch wenn die Zeit scho um war^^


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Skatero kann grad kein neues Spiel posten und bat mich darum,deshalb hier - 
hedgehog launch
Es gewinnt der mit den wenigsten Tagen bis zum Orbitlaunch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bitte jetzt nur noch Screens mit diesem Spiel posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Habe es in 27 Tagen geschafft. Da ist er.[attachment=7472rbitlaunch_27.jpg]


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

first try day 12 ;P
day 11 hab ich 25k dollar oder was auch immer das sein soll gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider screen vergessen den mit day 12 lad ich gleich hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Hab blöderweise erst nach 17 Tagen rausgefunden, dass man steuern kann xD Ma sehn wie schnell ichs schaff


----------



## simion (30. April 2009)

[attachment=7474:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

arg nu muss ich nochma ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grml


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

In your Face 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist übrigens nicht gecheatet/mit Ps bearbeitet,ich hatte nur bei 2 Schüssen ziemliches Glück *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

14 tage und bei tag 13  86k^^
[attachment=7475:14_tage.jpg]

[attachment=7476:86k.jpg]


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

4 days pwnd little chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei tag 3 fehlte mir noch ca 100meter :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: weis einer für was unten rechts dieses remember: 11249 ist? irgendwie ist das bei jedem drin Oo


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

mina neues spiel pls ^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Mai 2009)

jo syr nid gesehen mom such kurz nen gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe ist gutes game für punkte sonst edit ich es nachher

doch nid so gut

lieber das hier
http://playit.ch/online-spiele/ballerspiel...lpha-force/1520

ander hatte keine punkte :<


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

da keiner bock auf das spiel hat ist ffa ..


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da keiner bock auf das spiel hat ist ffa ..


ich hatte es gespielt aber nach dem ich immer einmal gestorben war, war ich so gefrustet und hab die seite wieder geschlossen^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

http://playit.ch/flashgamesz/asteroids2/index.php?game=1480

Zeit: Bis Morgen um 18:00!
ACHTUNG! Wenn die Meldung "Game over" erscheint, sofort ein Screenshot machen, da die Punktzahl nach einigen Sekunden verschwindet.
Weiteres sollte klar sein.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

nur 5k geschafft .. lowversion von nem anderen game das ich kenne ;P
Geometry Wars <-- den da
ist aber nen exe aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trozdem -> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5643/highscore.jpg xd


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Ach du Schande... man hat ja echt nur Sekundenbruchteile um den Punktestand zu screenen D: Hatte aber eh nur knapp 10k :/


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Gewinner: Minastirit

Ist eh schon lange vorbei. Poste bitte ein neues Spiel.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

wiso hab ich gewonnen? hatte 5k das schafft jeder blinde vollhonk ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dann du oder Night falls, da nur ihr beide gepostet habt, habt auch ihr gewonnen.
Es haben beide zu spät gepostet, also ist egal wer von auch beiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

wenn night nen dolles spiel hat kann er sonst such ich eins
da er nix macht
http://www.miniclip.com/games/heli-attack-3/de/


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Wir spielen deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hammer game!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste vorhin zu autofahrlektion und dann bin ich gestorben :<


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziemlich ausbaufähig, aber war halt der erste Versuch^^

EDIT: Updated


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

mein erster nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider letztes lvl p3 gestorben bei 7/8 ... hatte nix mehr ausser pistol ;D
edit meint: sehe grad vergessen namen einzutippen bei dem game xD


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

/push Kann hier mal ein neues Spiel kommen?


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Dein Wort sei mir Befehl.

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/geschick-re...gold-miner/1325

Damals war ich richtig gut. Muss mal gucken,ob ichs noch drauf hab^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Mai 2009)

Im ertsen Lvl gescheitert *duck-und-weg*


----------



## simion (9. Mai 2009)

Ích hab gestern Level 9 geschafft, hab aber vergessen einen screen zu machen :-)


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Mai 2009)

ich push mal

Need neues Game


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2009)

gold miner is öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich such ma nen game hmm


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Los minas mach schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

hab gestern nix gutes gefunden :< ausserdem darf jeder was suchen^^
http://www.spiele-zone.de/seiten/action/th...g-arena-iii.php

hattte nur 3400 najo vlt ma mehr anstrengen ;D
werden immer mehr von denen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner tipp nid auf leertaste hämmern denn das ist dort waffe wegwerfen ;D


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

jea neues spiel danke Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

nimm das r weg -.- bin kein miras :<
ich find das game sinnlos aber ganz gut um sich bisle abzuregen xD


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

jo da haste recht aber lustig is trotzdem ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat ein paar Versuche gekostet, aber ich hab dich überboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

pah meienr war beim ersten versuch ^^

gleich versuchen dich zu topen! ^^

/edit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hehe ^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. Mai 2009)

Will den Thread ned untergehn lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9770 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war knapp^^

PS: Bin mal für nen neues Game


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

joa dann würde ich sagen du hast gewonnen und kanst ein Neues spiel POsten


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. Mai 2009)

Winterbells


Tjaa dann happy Contest


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2009)

Naja erster versuch :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2009)

Zweiter Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yay top score^^  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Mai 2009)

so hier mal en neues spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss doch etwas geschickter sein, ber bringt sehr viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es zählt wie imer der score 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.teagames.com/games/tgmotocross3a/play.php?start=1


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

you scored: 0 :<
bin nid so gut in so games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit vollgas kommt man irgendwie nid weit in dem game -.-


----------



## Ol@f (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht noch um einiges besser.


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> you scored: 0 :<
> bin nid so gut in so games
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fungo (22. Mai 2009)

You reached stage 2 

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6421/123s.png

Ich würd sagen das reicht erstmal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Mai 2009)

Soo jetz mal mein rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Mai 2009)

mies. da hab ich extra nur ein backflip gemacht...^^


----------



## Fungo (22. Mai 2009)

hier der neue Rekord
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/4676/22627802.png

und hier der bessere backflip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/2210/19312551.png


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

muhahahaha neuer Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



contest läuft noch bis 18:01 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fungo (22. Mai 2009)

Wie schafft man denn bitte lvl 2 dort wo man den Berg runter muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

bremsen wärend du über die kante fährst, dann bist du in der schräge und kannst weiterfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fungo (22. Mai 2009)

ah ok danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

Mhm ich geb mal einn ffa raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

dann ned


----------



## Ol@f (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist nen blödes Spiel. 
Dauert sehr lange und blaa.

Vote for new Game!


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

mist. dann halt ned


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

ich hätte dann en witzigees und schnelles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiel...7&todo=play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir serh gut und es zählt wie immer der score 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

wow schon die ersten antworten Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi im moment bester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

war schwer aber bäm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

das kann ich toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber war sehr schwer erst im 4 anlauf und mit dem sprungbrett und en gelben ball^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitester sprung bisher 122 ft


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

Yay starke verbesserung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



over 400 xD


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

500irgendwas, leider keine beweise


----------



## Fungo (24. Mai 2009)

ah shit die anderen beiträge übersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber der highscore kommt schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was bringt eigentlich das skateboard?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

sollten ein firsttry einbauen xD dann würds glaubs anders aussehen *g*


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Beim 2. Versuch hatte ich schon 336. Ich schaffe schon noch einen neuen Rekord.

Was bringt eigentlich das Skateboard?


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

Fungo schrieb:


> ah shit die anderen beiträge übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn dein hamster flach auf den boden zu flieg also parallerl rollt der noch en bissel auf dem board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch wurde ich noch net eingehohlt^^ screen it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1313/415w.jpg

415^^ und weitester Sprung 150 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schaff ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

omg ich habs gerade so verkackt^^
im 1. Sprung hatte ich 192 und danach immer unter 50 -.-
[attachment=7724:hamster1.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

leider hab ich ja bei meinem aktuellem den ersten sprung versaut^^ 15 ft nur^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7725:hamsterrecord.jpg]
BÄÄÄM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

473 NEEEEEIN

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/5247/473d.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

wiso gibts kein bonus wenn der den boden zerstört :< schniff .. 322 war mein max -.- bei mir gehen die mehr hoch als quer ..


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

meine fliegen immer in die dunklen weiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

jau das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann senkrecht nach unten .. erhalten noch ne rakete und pewww volle kanne in den boden rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Tipp: Trefft den Hamster möglichst in der Mitte.


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Glaubt ihm nicht, er will euch nur ablenken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

*546* Muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weitester 199 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8655/546o.jpg


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

an meine 215 ft ist aber noch keiner rangekommen oder?^^


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

*836!!! weitester 261*

Jetzt könnt ihr einpacken :O

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1695/836o.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

oO freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


such schonma neues game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

damm dabei hatet ich gerade deinen vorherigen getoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Mai 2009)

Schon gedacht ich hätte den unschlagbaren Rekord. Egal, ich habe immer noch den weitesten Sprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Total: 659
Weitester Sprung: 268




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Wann wird eig. ein neues Spiel ausgesucht?^^

Edit:
btw: Ich mach bei dem hier jetzt nicht weiter. ;D Vieleicht schafft es ja einer noch. :>

Edit2:
Danke Klunker


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

nach 24 stunden^^


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie macht das süchtig. Musste unbedingt nochmal spielen als ich zuhause war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1093, weitester 384

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5884/1093.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

*g* du spinnst doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw kuk ma design thread ;D und gz


----------



## Raheema (26. Mai 2009)

Neues spiel please


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Also wenn Gfiti kein neues Spiel bringt schlage ich dieses hier vor:

Frantic

Ein "Space Shooter" aber ein relativ witziges Game, wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das höchste lvl hat gewinnt. Wenn 2 oder mehrere Leute das gleiche lvl haben zählt der Score. (Keine Ahnung wieviele lvls, dass es gibt)

Hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Wollte ich auch mal mitmachen und dann eins was ich schon mal durchgekaut hab uäähhh^^ glaub so 9 level oder sowas warens wie ich mich zurückerinner irgendwie um den dreh^^ Schon leicht schaffbar


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Uff, hab den Tread hier total vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand hätte mir auch ne PN schreiben können, aber nun ist es zu spät.

Edit:

294.130.843
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2710/294130843.png

Achja es gibt nur 10 Level und die wird auch jeder schaffen, denk ich mal. 

btw: Um 21 Uhr ist Ende, also strengt euch an ;D

Tante Edith sagt da is n Typ mit 999.999.726 in den Highscores :<


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

geiles game nur leider viel zu schnell fertig :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du immer 49x hast ist das kein wunder .. nur leider ging das bei mir nid .. immer vom end boss jeweils 1 hit bekommen :<


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Ich werd mal schauen was ich schaffe wenn ich zu Hause bin. xD Ich musste auf Arbeit andauernd Pause drücken. Einmal durchspielen hat mich ca 3 Stunden beschäftigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

da hats nen pauseknopf? Oo .. wusst i nid


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Mai 2009)

Ja du musst einfach P drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass es ziemlich einfach ist. 
Wenn jemand noch ein gutes Game kennt könnten wir ja auch ein neues nehmen.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Mir ist leider auch erst viel zu spät aufgefallen das wenn man den grossen Laser einsetzt das dann die Punkte auf x1 gehen. Das hat sowieso ein paar Level gedauert bis ich gemerkt habe das sich die Punkte vervielfachen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machnen wir etwas länger als 21 Uhr da ich erst spät nach Hause kommen und es gerne nochmal versuchen würde den Rekord zu knacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Machnen wir etwas länger als 21 Uhr da ich erst spät nach Hause kommen und es gerne nochmal versuchen würde den Rekord zu knacken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



21:03 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War'n Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Du bist ja so gemein zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr könnt ja schon mal etwas üben und dann mach ich euch heute Abend fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

firsttry rest ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


üben ist für leute die was nid kapieren

die
turnbeutelvergesser oder in wow sprache: voidzonestehenbleiber!


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

mmm hatte nur 34 -.-
aber noch einmal will ich nicht


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich ein spiel vorschlagen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.rawkins.com/games/do2/  sehr witzig und wieder recht schnell vorbei. meine ersten beiden kamen ja auch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Muss man mit den Fischen im Wasser auch etwas machen oder nur Sprünge?


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

nur sprünge aber desto besser du springst desto mehr fliegen mit un du bekomst merh punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Kannst du mal deinen Rekord sagen, dass ich weiss ab wann ich meine posten kann?^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

ich bin bei 177'807


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich war vorher be 500k.
Hab aber keinen Screenshot.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst du mal deinen Rekord sagen, dass ich weiss ab wann ich meine posten kann?^^



gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist aber noch sehr ausbaufähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


,

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7768:dolphin.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo.^^

Aber da geht noch einiges hab bei 1min leider verkaggt ;/


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Neues Spiel bitte.
Das alte Spiel wurde ja gestern um 22 Uhr gepostet, also ist es Zeit für ein neues Spiel.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

mist hab grad bisle mehr als der highscore gepackt -.-


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2009)

http://www.andkon.com/arcade/other/polarboar/
Es zählt die Weite.

EDIT: Wenn du ein besseres Spiel findest poste es dann und dann spielen wir deins.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn es vor 22.32 war, hast du gewonnen. @ Minas
Weil da wurde das Spiel gepostet und dann 24 Stunden.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

war da wo ichs vorhin postet hab^^


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2009)

Brauchen neues Game!


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

jo dann poste ma was ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war schwer aber bäm
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welch Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2009)

Naja, damit der Thread nicht versinkt poste ich mal ein neues Spiel.

Trials 2
Anfangs mag die Lenkung evtl. etwas ungewohnt vorkommen, aber man beherrscht sie in relativ kurzer Zeit.

Hier zählt primär die Perfektion (,also möglichst wenige Falls bei allen Strecken). 
Bei gleicher Anzahl an Falls zählt dann die beste Zeit (die Länge aller Strecken addieren).

ACHTUNG: Richtig rechnen. Eine Minute hat nur 60 Sekunden.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7804:motorbike.jpg]
Sorry aber ich finde dieses Spiel extrem blöd. Nein nicht weil ich es nicht kann, aber es gibt viele Spiele die viel besser sind.
Verbessern werde ich meinen Rekord sicher nicht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Jo finds ehrlich gesagt auch etwas bescheuert.
Man hat es einfach zu schnell durch und man hat auch keine Lust es 2-3 mal zu probieren.
Werde mal schauen, ob ich ein besseres finde =)


----------



## Ol@f (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm, schade, dass ihr das nicht mögt, aber sucht dann ein neues schönes Game!!^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Ich mag es nicht, weil ich schon im dritten Level immer scheitere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Ach und ich will auch mal was hier beitragen :]
http://www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html
Mal sehen, wie weit ihr so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wer Lösungen benutzt, wird ERHÄNGT)


----------



## Night falls (2. Juni 2009)

bei 59 war schluss... Lazer nich schnell genug gecharged und kB mehr gehabt... :/


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Ich mag impossiblequiz 2 ja lieber, aber da muss man eine Frage aus 1 beantworten, und das kann man ja nicht wissen, ohne 1 gespielt zu haben.

Aber bis 59 ist echt eine SUPER Leistung, alleine würde ich nur bis 10 oder so kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 'ner Freundin, die das ganz gut kennt, bis 80 oder so.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

ich komm bis zu dem doofen pferd und den ganzen buchstaben da ist ende bei mir .. kp was ich da anklicken soll und der sound geht mir so dermassen auf die senkrechte


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin bis Level 40 oder so gekommen und hatte danach keine Lust mehr..^^


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juni 2009)

So jetzt mal wieder ein "krasses" Game

Ein Kumpel hatte über eine Millionen Punkte. Naja ich jetzt mitm ersten Try 2k^^

Drache


----------



## Klunker (3. Juni 2009)

wollte auch mal wieder ein sehr sehr gutes spiel posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ziel ist es wie beim maulwurf spiel den pinguin um fligen zu bringen. sehr witzig und anstrengend. der pingu bekommt imer höhere rampen und andere nützliche fähigkeiten wie ein bessre gleiter und raketen. und hey wir wollen dochd er welt zeigen, dass pinguine fligen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 intro umbedingt ansehen^^

http://flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiel...9&todo=play


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Mein bester bis jetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

33 tage -.- bäh ich bin so langsam xD


----------



## Klunker (3. Juni 2009)

habe 32 tage gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (4. Juni 2009)

Ich komm einfach nich über die 6000 :<


----------



## Da_Profet (4. Juni 2009)

Olla,
ich will mich auch mal beteiligen.
ich hoff mal, dass das mit dem Bild anhängen klappt.

update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (4. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt aber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Mies. Hab 26 Tage ;i


----------



## Gfiti (5. Juni 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen "*offene Runde*" oder so. xD

Der nächste der was schreibt darf sich n Spiel aussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Falls sich hier noch einer Hoffnungen macht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

Um das Zocken mal wieder etwas zu fördern.

Bug on a wire

Es zählt die Zeit.


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Juni 2009)

hab mal mitgemacht


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^.^


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Juni 2009)

Fräulein Xelyna, sie dürfen ein neues Spiel vorschlagen!


/push 

MFG


----------



## simion (3. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Dann mach ich halt mal ein neues Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.netlog.com/go/explore/games/crazytaxi

Der mit den meisten punkten gewinnt. 

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (4. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wollte auch mal wieder ein sehr sehr gutes spiel posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


EDIT:Habs rausgefunden, Glider kaufen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (4. Juli 2009)

push


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2009)

ups falsche seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (5. Juli 2009)

Damt ist Olaf dran, gogo^^


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

Pollinate

Punktezahl ist entscheidend.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

mies.^^ hatte jetzt 814k


----------



## Night falls (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (5. Juli 2009)

2mio, leider kein screen :x


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

vote 4 new game da das alte verzögerung hatte


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

noch kannste es schlagen ;P


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

pack ich aber nich du^^


----------



## Droyale (7. Juli 2009)

da keiner ein spiel verlinkt schlag ich http://www.miniclip.com/games/on-the-run/de/ vor

zeit zählt


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Macht jetzt nicht soooo viel Spaß das Game^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Wie nehm ich ein Screen von meinem Record auf? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Die Taste "Druck" oben rechts auf deinem Keyboard drücken und danach den Screenshot bei einem beliebigen Bildprogramm (Paint, Photoshop...) einfügen (STRG+v oder rechtsklick -> einfügen).


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Hmm FFA


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Flakboy! Höchste Punktzahl am Ende zählt...


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Tada!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


srry schlechte qually, shice paint...


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Juli 2009)

ich kriegs nicht hin :/


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Gott mag ich das Spiel nicht :/

Der fliegt immer da hin, wo ich ihn nicht habne will.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Is doch nich soo Schwer...


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Schwer nicht, aber nervig. Ich bin mal Zombie Grinder zoggern :>


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wirklich etwas nervig...


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

boa hatt das gedauert XD


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2009)

Schlag ein neues Spiel vor.


----------



## Azareus One (26. Juli 2009)

Thing Thin Arena 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

das ist gut das mach spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Thing Thin Arena 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/agreed XD


edit sagte: was der unter mir sagt ^^


----------



## Azareus One (26. Juli 2009)

nicht das erste.  Das dritte

http://www.kongregate.com/games/Weasel/thing-thing-arena-3
auf Max kills?


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

mensch macht das fun XD


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, beim Musik wechseln verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8426z.JPG]

das hat gedauert XD


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2009)

Bäh, das tu ich mir nicht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

bei 243 kills auf F5 gekommen T_T


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

boah, ich schaff ned mehr als 450^^
welche waffe nutzt ihr?
Ich nehme 2 Maschienenpistolen als absicherug und Shotgun als hauptwaffe (Headshot=1hit)


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

ich nehm den dart launcher und dual shrot ^^


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm Doppel Berettas und Doppel Schrotflinten. 

Aber die schrotflinten brauchen so abartig lang zum nachladen. 
John Woo ftw!


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2009)

Ehm, die Waffe mit diesen blauen Dingern, wenn man richtig trifft, ohnehittet man alle. Als Zweitwaffe diese "Bogenwaffe". Die hat einfach nur Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

fals mich keiner mehr schlagen solte würde ich sagen nächstes game zombiegrinder und diesemal gehts darum wär am längsten überlebt XD


http://www.aeonity.com/ab/games/action-adv...inder-60000.php


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

Hatten wir das nicht schon? ;O
egal. go for it :O

Gott bin ich schlecht... 1:08.... Weiterueben ;o


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Hat wohl gereicht  
Neues Spiel!


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Hooray! eben suchen, Link kommt mit edit.

&#8364;dit: http://www.kongregate.com/games/Reflexive/music-catch-2

Punkte zaehlen, welches lied oder welches set is egal
http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/nfovfl71/Bild2.jpg <- erste Vorgabe.

Un d nur die mitgelieferten Lieder, keine custom Mp3.


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8461z.JPG]


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

... tolle punktzahl >.<

nochwas: http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/q3cg36st/Bild1.jpg


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

nett. Schlag was vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Klick
Habs hier im Forum irgendwamm mal zufällig gefunden. Punktezahl ist entscheidend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8474z.JPG]


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Juli 2009)

Habs jetzt einfach mal durchgespielt kA ob das gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls ich gewinnen sollte, ffa.


----------



## simion (11. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Dolgrim (20. August 2009)

Da im Moment niemand ein Spiel hat:
http://armorgames.com/play/4309/this-is-the-only-level

Ganz lustig, da man zwischendurch auch mal rätseln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es zählt die Zeit!

Lösungen/Tipps googeln verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. August 2009)

Richtig cooles Spiel

Klick


----------



## Vicell (22. August 2009)

82, beim Spawn des 4. "Items" war schluss, beim 3. bin ich so grade eben durchgekommen das danach is ja mal richtig strange 0o


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2009)

Edit: hat sich erledigt *g*


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2009)

Okay, das nenn ich mal synchron )

gogo neues spiel olaf :O)


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2009)

noch bleiben 13Minuten. ^^


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2009)

q.q
Gogo mach en neues game, ich hab nich den nerv dazu da nochmal zu zocken, und wir 2 sind iwie die einzigsten die hier noch aktiv sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (12. September 2009)

/push...
Lasst den Thread doch nich verkommen, der is suppi ..


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

*Neues Spiel
*Da das Forum hier so oder so 4chanverseucht ist,spielen wir jetzt das GAME OF THE YEAR Es gewinnt der mit den meisten Punkten aus allen drei Versuchen zusammen. (Screen als Beweis)
ROBOT UNICORN ATTACK


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Ich stell mal meinen ersten Screen rein (Beim 3 Versuch ging meine tastatur auf einma nicht mehr q.q)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Februar 2010)

7400.

Das bescheuerte Lied lenkt ab >.<


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pwned Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pwned Razyl. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Februar 2010)

Nochmal verbessert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2010)

zweiter run hätte besser sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2010)

Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. März 2010)

gibts was aktuelles? :O


----------



## Momaa (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Wunsch war nicht ganz so gut, dafür der erste um so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Das spiel ist so schön rosa... wenn ich depressiv bin lass ich das einhorn explodieren!


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Warnung! Das spiel macht süchtig!


----------

